

Show HN: We help co-founder profiles find a position in Berlin - esauer91
http://cofound.berlin/

======
rhaps0dy
You should correct some typos at the bottom of the page. Pythen, Unser
Interface Design, Data Anaylist.

Somehow though I doubt the startups founded off of that will be very
successful overall. If what I have understood is right, cofounders should know
and like each other well before starting the company for things to go well.

------
mtmail
"A new startup is founded every 20 minutes in Berlin"

That would be 27,000 per year. I found a reference for "30.000
Gewerbeanmeldungen" for Berlin but those are any business from estate agent,
restaurant to dog groomer.

------
wrl
It would be excellent to have a non-LinkedIn login method for applicants.

------
wigginus
Cool. Are you planning to also integrate Xing as another option to LinkedIn?
As far as I know Xing is more widespread in Germany.

~~~
koesterd
Yes, please integrate Xing. I'm German and use Xing instead of LinkedIn.

------
kalle90
Besides linkedIn, it would be nice to have an additional field to put
additional comments into that... About you, your profile, e.g. Information you
don't like to provide to the public.

------
kalle90
It would be nice to have a field for additional comments besides the linkedin
profile. E.g. information you do not want to share in public.

------
dnt404-1
I will be moving in to Germany in a few months, and might find this
beneficial. Do you list companies that will work with foreign non-EU citizens?

~~~
esauer91
Yes we do. We also work with non EU citizens for visa related issues.

------
Teichopsia
This looks superb. I've been wanting to move to Germany for the past year but
I fear I may not have the right skill set.

